# Florida State University - MFA in Production



## proberts (Aug 27, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Florida State University - MFA in Production. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2018)

The Film School Florida State University - MFA in Production has been updated.



> Updated Minimum GPA, Letters of Reference, and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 20, 2020)

The film school Florida State University - MFA in Production has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school Florida State University - MFA in Production has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## proberts (Aug 28, 2022)

The film school Florida State University - MFA in Production has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

